# Мех для баяна Агат



## vyachek (13 Фев 2017)

Добрый вечер. Вопрос по взаимозаменяемости. От какого инструмента подойдет мех к баяну Агат?  Родной безнадежно испорчен. Нужен донор. Агат баян редкий, поэтому думаю подобрать подходящий вариант от другого инструмента. Хотелось, чтобы поиск был целенаправленным, а не методом бесконечного "тыка". Помогите подобрать аналог. Размер 465х225 рамка 450х210.  Марка любая. Возможно  из серии кировских баянов (Кировский,  Рубин,  Рубин 6) что-то может подойти ( у Агата 61 в правой), но проверить не на чем. Если у кого  есть информация по размерам - пожалуйста подскажите модель.


----------



## glory (14 Фев 2017)

Нет, Рубин 6 не пойдет, там ширина 205, а длину уже мерять не стал.. Из того что на вскидку было в мастерской в размере более-менее так называемый  " московский заказной". Это готовый цельнопланочный 61/120. Но понятно.что с него мех в доноры - это не смешно..
Путей решения вижу два. 
1. Взять мех заведомо крупнее. Например с Тулы 302 или Атлант (был такой гроб из Житомира,  225/470 размер меха..). Разобрать аккуратно углы по диагонали. Обрезать. И аккуратно собрать, склеять в нужном размере... Это выполнимо, я делал.. Рамки, кстати, не нужны. В любом случае используются родные..
2. Заказать новый мех у мастера специализирующегося на мехах. Есть и такие..


----------



## aleksey (14 Фев 2017)

Я заказывал новый мех на свой Юпитер у мастеров, будут нужны рамки от старого меха. И в школе так же реставрировали Тульский баян - делали новые меха. Цена -12-15 т.р


----------



## vyachek (14 Фев 2017)

glory писал:


> Нет, Рубин 6 не пойдет, там ширина 205, а длину уже мерять не стал.. Из того что на вскидку было в мастерской в размере более-менее так называемый  " московский заказной". Это готовый цельнопланочный 61/120. Но понятно.что с него мех в доноры - это не смешно..
> Путей решения вижу два.
> 1. Взять мех заведомо крупнее. Например с Тулы 302 или Атлант (был такой гроб из Житомира,  225/470 размер меха..). Разобрать аккуратно углы по диагонали. Обрезать. И аккуратно собрать, склеять в нужном размере... Это выполнимо, я делал.. Рамки, кстати, не нужны. В любом случае используются родные..
> 2. Заказать новый мех у мастера специализирующегося на мехах. Есть и такие..


А можно поподробнее?  Есть в наличии мех  и от Тулы 302  и от Атланта. От Атланта  мех  470х220  рамка 460х210 наверное малопригоден - слишком высокий. А вот от Тулы  рамка 455х215, сам мех  465х225 может подойти. Если рядом поставить разница не бросается в глаза. Можно ли заменить только рамки оставить сам мех в целости? Как это правильнее сделать?


----------



## yanchuk-99 (15 Фев 2017)

Обратитесь к мастеру. Вам подберут донора. Не ломайте голову.


----------



## glory (15 Фев 2017)

И можно и нужно менять только мех. Рамки всегда остаются родные. И новый мех делают на основе родных рамок.


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2017)

yanchuk-99 писал:


> Обратитесь к мастеру. Вам подберут донора. Не ломайте голову.


Я как бы стремлюсь сам стать мастером.


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2017)

glory писал:


> И можно и нужно менять только мех. Рамки всегда остаются родные. И новый мех делают на основе родных рамок.


Понятно, конечно хотелось бы подобрать мех точно по размеру, но по видимому это не так уж и просто. Поэтому вопрос: как отделить рамки от меха-донора не повредив его? Приклеен очень крепко.  Или может быть лучше попробовать профрезеровать рамку фрезером, убрав с каждой стороны лишние 2,5 мм?


----------



## MAN (15 Фев 2017)

vyachek (15.02.2017, 16:46) писал:


> Я как бы стремлюсь сам стать мастером.


В таком случае почему бы Вам не попробовать самостоятельно изготовить новый мех "с нуля", использовав не только рамки, а и другие годные детали от родного испорченного (металлические уголки, "мышки")?


----------



## glory (15 Фев 2017)

Как разобрать... А по-разному.. В ход идет все от растворителя до паяльника... Маэстро, с этого и начинается работа мастера- выбрать, придумать способ, технологию, приспособу... 
Подскажу.. Если клей столярный - лучше отмачивать водой. Если ПВА - паяльник с расплюснутым жалом. И очень не спеша...


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2017)

MAN писал:


> vyachek (15.02.2017, 16:46) писал:Я как бы стремлюсь сам стать мастером.В таком случае почему бы Вам не попробовать самостоятельно изготовить новый мех "с нуля", использовав не только рамки, а и другие годные детали от родного испорченного (металлические уголки, "мышки")?


Не привлекает меня возня с мехом. Ледерин менял, углы тоже. Неинтересно и нудно.


----------



## vyachek (15 Фев 2017)

glory писал:


> Как разобрать... А по-разному.. В ход идет все от растворителя до паяльника... Маэстро, с этого и начинается работа мастера- выбрать, придумать способ, технологию, приспособу...
> Подскажу.. Если клей столярный - лучше отмачивать водой. Если ПВА - паяльник с расплюснутым жалом. И очень не спеша...


Спасибо за подсказку. Паяльник наверное выход.


----------



## glory (15 Фев 2017)

vyachek (15.02.2017, 19:26) писал:


> Не привлекает меня возня с мехом. Ледерин менял, углы тоже. Неинтересно и нудно.


Наверно лучше обратится  все-таки к мастеру...


----------



## MAN (16 Фев 2017)

vyachek (15.02.2017, 19:26) писал:


> Не привлекает меня возня с мехом. Ледерин менял, углы тоже. Неинтересно и нудно.


Просто на мой взгляд переделка готового меха в нужный размер будет не менее нудной и вряд ли покажется Вам интереснее, чем изготовление нового.


----------



## lemur (16 Фев 2017)

http://www.delicia.ru/zap.html


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2017)

А может всё таки подскажет кто нибудь модель 100 процентного донора?


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Фев 2017)

*vyachek*, вроде вам сайт неплохой выше подсказывали... неужели там нет подходящего варианта?


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2017)

MAN писал:


> vyachek (15.02.2017, 19:26) писал:Не привлекает меня возня с мехом. Ледерин менял, углы тоже. Неинтересно и нудно.Просто на мой взгляд переделка готового меха в нужный размер будет не менее нудной и вряд ли покажется Вам интереснее, чем изготовление нового.


Попробовать то можно. Хотелось бы  овладеть этим искусством. Видео есть на эту тему. Получиться должно скорее всего. Только вот вопрос насколько качественно. Скорее всего будет штук пять "блинов комом" пока получится более, менее сносно. С углами и ледерином именно так и было. Потом,- сколько средств уйдет на такие эксперименты? Электрокартон, сатин, лайка, ледерин, углы - всё стоит недешево, да и найти всё это где-то надо. Нет, старый мех обновить - не вопрос, а сделать с нуля не вижу большого смысла.


----------



## vyachek (16 Фев 2017)

lemur писал:


> http://www.delicia.ru/zap.html


Спасибо. Пользовался услугами этой фирмы.


----------



## glory (16 Фев 2017)

vyachek (16.02.2017, 17:44) писал:


> А может всё таки подскажет кто нибудь модель 100 процентного донора?


Агат.. И то я 100% бы не дал. Так, %- 90...


----------



## MAN (17 Фев 2017)

vyachek (16.02.2017, 18:15) писал:


> Получиться должно скорее всего. Только вот вопрос насколько качественно. Скорее всего будет штук пять "блинов комом" пока получится более, менее сносно. С углами и ледерином именно так и было. Потом,- сколько средств уйдет на такие эксперименты? Электрокартон, сатин, лайка, ледерин, углы - всё стоит недешево, да и найти всё это где-то надо. Нет, старый мех обновить - не вопрос, а сделать с нуля не вижу большого смысла.


Но тогда вам и "доноров" тоже штук пять или шесть потребуется.


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2017)

MAN/ писал:


> vyachek (16.02.2017, 18:15) писал:Получиться должно скорее всего. Только вот вопрос насколько качественно. Скорее всего будет штук пять "блинов комом" пока получится более, менее сносно. С углами и ледерином именно так и было. Потом,- сколько средств уйдет на такие эксперименты? Электрокартон, сатин, лайка, ледерин, углы - всё стоит недешево, да и найти всё это где-то надо. Нет, старый мех обновить - не вопрос, а сделать с нуля не вижу большого смысла. Но тогда вам и "доноров" тоже штук пять или шесть потребуется.


Не исключено. В одной из тем glori писал : "Не хочу, но придётся несколько огорчить. Идеально не получится переставить мех даже точно с такого же..." Так что не всё так просто. Просмотрев кино о том как шьют штаны - портным не станешь.


----------



## vyachek (26 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте.
Периодически возвращаюсь в теме восстановления баяна Агат. Мех пока не нашел, решил заняться клапанами. Обнаружилось, что клапана крепятся к рычагам с помощью больших специфических резинок. Они задеревенели, многие полопались. Проушины в клапанах широкие, ниппели и кембрики не подойдут. Вопрос к владельцам Агатов и мастерам, ремонтирующим их - что можно придумать? Для прямой деки можно взять обычные клапана с доноров. На ломаной клапана короче, у меня таких клапанов нет.


----------



## internetbayan (26 Ноя 2018)

Зачем Вам сдался этот Агат-он в отличном состоянии ни какой музыкальной ценности не представляет!


----------



## vyachek (26 Ноя 2018)

Зачем не знаю, думаю, что если он у меня есть, то должен функционировать.


----------



## fonare (26 Ноя 2018)

vyachek () писал:Зачем не знаю, думаю, что если он у меня есть, то должен функционировать.

Такое впечатление, что разработчики "Агата" ставили себе противоположную цель)) По крайней мере, те экземпляры, которые встречал я, музыкальными инструментами не являются. Играть на них невозможно.


----------



## VikVlDem (26 Ноя 2018)

*vyachek* писал: клапана крепятся к рычагам с помощью больших специфических резинок. Они задеревенели, многие полопались...

Можно поискать подходящую резину. Бывает такая толстая (наверно, 2 см у меня) листами. Она хорошо обрабатывается. Нарезать, обточить, просверлить такую не проблема. Поспрашивайте на рынках,там всё бывает.


----------



## ugly (26 Ноя 2018)

Клапана можно поискать в гармошках, в левой руке - как раз на два голоса. Или в баянах, тоже в левой. Купить рухлядь на запчасти будет дешевле, чем купить новые клапана.


----------



## andrey.p6 (26 Апр 2019)

Если тема ещё актуальна, то вот тут наткнулся на агат внешне в неплохом состоянии. Можно с него мех взять и ещё куча запчастей останется))









Баян Агат готово-выборный. Пятирядный


Баян Агат готово-выборный в хорошем состоянии. В придачу отдам ещё такой же баян на запчасти, но без меха и с треснутым корпусом. Срочно.




www.avito.ru


----------

